# Extra narrow gauge Freight Train...



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a video of the Freight photo extra from Saturday's Summer picnic.






The WW&F Railway Museum, is in Alna Maine. the locomotive is a restored, regauged Louisiana plantation engine. Served time at Edaville and Pleasure Island amusement park in Massachuesetts


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Love visiting the WW&F, great little operation and great people. Went there last year and got a cab ride in #10. Can't wait to go back in a month and see all the changes they've made in the last year.

George


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric;

Thanks for the video. While the equipment is certainly 70% larger than the Crown Metal Products two foot gauge equipment I once ran, I still get an impression that I would feel right at home working with your organization's stock. Looks like a great time was had by all.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

You've got to love those little locomotives! Also, the natural tree branches being used as stakes on the flat car. Just curious though, what was in those crates? A couple of them were oddly shaped. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The crates certainly hold something industrial! Maybe gears? Some one said something about nuclear reactor parts. We couldn't see inside and were not on hand when the customer opened them.

One of the volunteers knocked together the crates just for the photo train. 

I placed the barrel in the sheepscot yard to cover the modern well head after the staff photographer complained about it always ruining his shots.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

How significant to that small a boiler is the steam draw of the electric turbogenerator ?


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

The more I look at this, the less clear becomes the line between tiny prototype and giant model.


----------

